# They've been doing this for years.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

A lot of people have denied it. But they've been doing this so mediocre casters think they're great casters with that new $900 rod.
In an attempt to offset this development, fly line manufacturers have actually been increasing the weight of their lines—in essence taking 5-weight lines and renaming them as 4-weights, taking 6-weights and calling them 5-weights, and so on. (Heaven forbid that we call out the rod companies on this matter; after all, they’re the ones trying to con us into believing a 6 or 7-weight rod is actually a 5-weight. But of this, more another day.

https://www.hatchmag.com/blog/observation-rod-market/7715085


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

So that explains why I had to go to a 6 weight line on my medium action 7 weight. Last year I found the perfect balance line for it and casts like a dream now. I don't even need my line hand to shoot the line with it. Also, my 4 weight rod was having trouble turning a dry with dropper right or left in no wind. I dropped down to 3 weight line and again it casts like a dream.

Rickerd


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

If you've never watched any of his videos (who hasn't), Kelly is awesome, and tells it like it is.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> If you've never watched any of his videos (who hasn't), Kelly is awesome, and tells it like it is.


Wow look how organized his tying station is, mine is a jumbled mess lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

This is so true and to add to it the newer blanks do not help with the average persons casting mechanics. The industry almost stopped making true slow – moderate casting rods. A Fast casting rod in my humble opionion hides so many casting mistakes and miscues! A slow – to moderate rod your casting mechanics really show. If you overline a rod you change its casting ability thus your muscling the cast and your casting stroke is not the same. Everyones casting stroke is different and the industry is trying to control that so everyone can double haul a 100 foot cast or cast that size 20 elk hair caddis to that one finicky trout 40 feet "I cant do either one".

The other part of this issue is the two handed fly rod market. The big money makers thought it would be a great idea to mix fly line grain weights with rod grain weights! Well you dont have to be a rocket scientist to figure out that the one has nothing to do with the other. For those who use a two handed rod be it a true spey rod or a switch rod you know what I am talking about. Take care folks and pray hard for rain and lots of it and cold cold nights!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This is not the only industry that does stuff like this. Golf club manufacturers have been lengthening and de-lofting clubs for years! 

I got into fly fishing when a guy I worked with sold me a rod and reel because he needed money to fix his car. He sold me an Orvis 711 rod and Battenkill reel for $150. He had the reel loaded with DT- 3F line. He told that when the tip wore out you could just turn the line around. Now that I think of it, I can't remember the last time I saw a DT line in any place that sells fly gear.

Now, fly fishing was the first fishing this guy learned, and was the only kind of fishing he did! But, I'd been reading books and magazines and thought I knew something. So, I loaded it up with WF-4. Hey, 4 weight rod right? BTW, couldn't find a DT-4! The only thing is, when you needed to reach out with a long cast, and had quite a bit of line out there, the rod got fairly "noodley."


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I buy my DT lines online. The manufacturers still make them but shops around here won't carry them because people think they need the WF to feel the cast. I buy Cortland. I bought the Cortland Peach in 3WT a couple years ago and love the feel of it. I think they also make a 4WT for it. 

I will use WF or sink tip when distance casting on a lake. But for accuracy, I prefer the DT. My Cortland DT 7wt gets me enough distance on our Steelhead streams for me. If I'm swinging, I attach a sinktip anyway. I prefer the DT because it has less diameter, less drag, more control, and if I wear one side out, I can switch it around. I have a Cortland 444 DT line in 7WT that is at least 15 years old and still going strong. Of course I have to clean it and condition it to keep it floating when I need to.

Rickerd


----------

